

Apart from delicious any tool to track urls for read later? - parvinsingh


======
parvinsingh
Something that I come across browsing on a system at my friends place or at
work, but really want to come back to it when I am home. Some URLs I want to
bookmark and some mark them to read later.

------
adamtaa
If you want to try my home made exercise and comment on it, you can check out
www.markmyplace.com It is an alpha but I actually use it and will respond to
feature requests and bug reporting.

------
cpt1138
<http://readitlaterlist.com/>

------
zotz
<http://pinboard.in>

~~~
iKnowKungFoo
I switched to PinBoard when the slide about "sunsetting" Delicious was leaked.
I've got the archive plan which has worked wonders since a few bookmarked
sites have died since then.

I have it tied to my Twitter account. Now anytime I retweet a URL, the URL
gets "pinned" to my account and marked "unread".

In addition, I use Instapaper since it's integrated to various iPhone and iPad
apps. Pinboard also imports anything from your Instapaper feed, so it becomes
the end-all be-all for my bookmarks.

~~~
zotz
I starting using pinboard about three or four months ago. Best $9.51 I ever
spent on the net.

